# Pony costs?



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

I am looking into buying a 12hh shetland cross driving pony, after owning horses years ago

He would live in grass livery only , and I'm trying to add up the costs of

Worming
Barefoot trimming
Innoculations
Initial vet test exam

I am out of touch with prices , especially in Surrey, can anyone suggest how much its likely to cost?

jessegee


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

jessegee said:


> I am looking into buying a 12hh shetland cross driving pony, after owning horses years ago
> 
> He would live in grass livery only , and I'm trying to add up the costs of
> 
> ...


my friend once said it costs her around four thousand pounds a yr.


----------



## daniellla (Aug 5, 2011)

mislim da uopste nisu jeftini..cak sta vise skupi su


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jessegee said:


> I am looking into buying a 12hh shetland cross driving pony, after owning horses years ago
> 
> He would live in grass livery only , and I'm trying to add up the costs of
> 
> ...


I would allow for stabling in your costs.. also it depends what area you live in re costs.. I wouldn't keep a shetty cross out at grass 24/7 risk of Lammy


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, luckily he has a grass muzzle, so he can go out with the others

jessegee


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

expensive 

This is me roughly with good doer 14.1 h welsh cob x (my other two are at home so dont pay out too much)


DIY (no school) 85pcm My old grass keep in kent was 70 pcm
Shoes 70 every 8 weeks, trims for my others are 22
Worming £8-£12 every 8-12 weeks depending on what wormer
Hay 5.50 per blale, use about 1 and a 1/4 a week. 
Shavings 7 per bale use one a week after initial bed. 
Teeth 35 once a year
Jabs 60 once a year (I always join in a group call out for jabs or take horse up to the vets in trailer)
I dont hard feed
Insurance £25 a month

(Im chichester)
THEN

I spend probably at least £20 on bits and pieces like hoof oil, first aid kit, likits, etc


IF your keeping shettie out try and have a small corner to use as a sin bin or starvation paddock. So that in the summer months you can put him/her in there and the first frosts are renowned to causing lami attacks. I dont know many people who stable shetties but they need somewhere to go that has very and I mean very little grass.


----------



## Popularfurball (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know livery prices in Surrey but up here (Manchester) this is what it costs me for my 12hh pony - excluding her extortionate vet bills due to skin problems.

£20 per week for stable/grazing inc use of outdoor school
£35 every 8 weeks for feet
If only one I would worm count (£10ish?) twice yearly and worm for tapes and encysted worms twice yearly approx £16 per wormer
Plus a tack allowance of £40 per month (rugs, creams, fly sprays, tack, head collars, feed - I get through one bag of speed beet every two months)
Vet bills of about £100 for call out/exam/vaccinations
Teeth at £50 annually or twice annually
Probably back person twice - three times a year at £40-60
Hoof boots at £100 per pair every 8months or so.

I would also be prepared to have a stable for pony, my welshy and shet don't cope out 24/7 - and they are muzzled - even now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a 15hh cob and a miniature shetland, I pay:

15hh cob:

£11 per month insurance
£80 per month rent for grazing etc
£45 every 6 weeks for front shoes and trim
£35 every 6 months for dentist (my horse is old so requires the dentist more often)
£40 (approx) hard feed

Minature Shetland:

£20 per month insurance
£350 for gelding 
£40 a month rent for grazing etc..
£20 every 6 weeks trim
£35 every 6 months dentist (he is young so needs more regularly)
£10-£15 hard feed (approx)

Between them both:

£40 a month hay
£8 every 2 weeks - feed supplements
Carrots - bags £3.50 each and get through approx 3 a month.
£120 - both their yearly vaccinations including call out feed

PLUS unexpected vet bills!

And any rugs, equipment (feed buckets) that need replacing over time!!

So the £4000 a year is about right!!! xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

keeleyjane19 said:


> I have a 15hh cob and a miniature shetland, I pay:
> 
> 15hh cob:
> 
> ...


I forgot worming too!! xx


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

I realise how all those costs add up!
I underestimated how much it would cost, I have had my little fella for 5 months now, and we have had the vet 3 times, but I love him to bits and dont regret it for a minute
It'd be nice if he didnt keep poking himself in the eye tho :001_rolleyes:
jesse


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been keeping a tally, and its nearly 2k so far , which is 6 months ....

valuable lesson to me, I thought he wouldnt cost that much cos he's a pony living out, although we have had a run of back luck. All sorted now tho, touch wood
Wouldnt swap him for anything tho, bargain in terms of a hobby passtime fitness workout , and in terms of being much loved ( baby replacement) he's the best

jesse


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

jessegee said:


> I am looking into buying a 12hh shetland cross driving pony, after owning horses years ago
> 
> He would live in grass livery only , and I'm trying to add up the costs of
> 
> ...


I'm sure you may have already thought of this or someone may have already mentioned it but insurance would also be a good idea, horses tend to be prone to all kinds of problems, as im sure you know! So having insurance would be very helpful


----------

